# connection failed (before printing)



## PittotFilms (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a pop up box in Snow Leopard that pops up with an error message whenever I try to change a printer option from any app (Printer is Canon MX850)

It says:
Connection failed
The server "10.0.1.4" may not exist or it is not operational at 
this time. Check the server name or IP address and 
try again.

I have:-
Reinstalled the printer and updated the printer driver, as well as reset the printing system.
I've cleared recent server connections and deleted the files in ~/Library/Favorites (because the favorite servers list wouldn't remember to clear itself whenever I asked it to!)
I've reinstalled Snow Leopard
I've logged in as another user 

............ and still it seems to be looking for a connection to a non existent server and keeping me waiting for a couple of minutes till it times out before I can print anything.

My macbook though doesn't suffer this problem even though the printer is hanging off the iMac!!! The macbook connects by airport and prints fine, with no delays to Canon [email protected]!!

Any ideas??????????????, Please help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks,
Jonty


----------



## PittotFilms (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi All
I have solved this annoying problem. It was caused by a rogue alias to n old version of Photoshop in the PDF services folder which pointed nowhere (presumably the previous version of PS was on 10.0.1.4?) Simply deleted the alias (and aded one pointing at PS CS3) and all is well.
Cheers
Jonty


----------

